# Apistogramma Trifasciata info please?



## bryangeles (Jun 5, 2006)

hey i just went to my LFS and they got a bunch of new A. Trifasciata and i was wondering if anyone knew anything about them since i cant find much. Are they hardy? will they mesh well with tiger barbs? is 12-15 dollars a good price? thanks


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here ya go, some really good reading on them and photo's

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/apistogramma_trifasciata.php


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

If you want them to breed, then buy both large and small ones from the store. That way you should get some of both sexes.


----------



## bryangeles (Jun 5, 2006)

i bought them! 15 dollars a pop...i really REALLY hope they live. these are the most expensive fish ive purchased and i dont want them dying. i bought a really nice bright male and a pretty nice looking female. im pretty excited. keep the info coming guys if you can i want to do everything right


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Holy! no comment.


----------



## bryangeles (Jun 5, 2006)

is that a good or a bad "holy! no comment?" haha =X
i'm an amateur..im sorry i know some people drop big bucks on their hobby haha


----------

